# Intels 2011 Investor Meeting - Intels Architecture Group: 14nm Airmont Atom In 2014



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Intels 2011 Investor Meeting - Intels Architecture Group: 14nm Airmont Atom In 2014.

-- Tom


----------

